
SpaceX Starship may b more moral catastrophe than bold step in space exploration - felipelemos
https://phys.org/news/2019-10-elon-musk-starship-moral-catastrophe.html
======
perl4ever
"He has alluded to the concept of panspermia, the idea that Mars and Earth
have exchanged material or even life in the past due to asteroid impacts
anyway."

As far as I'm aware the existence of material on Earth from Mars is an
accepted fact albeit not proof of or synonymous with panspermia.

The following article says it's been pretty well confirmed since 2013 that
meteorites thought to come from Mars really did.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martian_meteorite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martian_meteorite)

------
pcdoodle
What a dumpster fire of an article. Had a good laugh with co workers.

